# Got another new Beretta.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Like I need another Beretta...why yes, I did. This time I went way small and bought the Pico. Have not shot it yet, but am anticipating good results...well, for such a small pistol anyways.

Cute little bugger. Sure drops in a front pocket nicely! :mrgreen:


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

I have read good things about it in the March issue of Combat Handguns. Nice how you can change frames so easily if you want to at a later point. Nice piece. Let us know how it shoots.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Tell us how it works. I'm still in the business to buy me a pocket 380


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Sure will, but I won't get the chance until next weekend. I ordered, from the Beretta store, a third extended finger grip magazine for 34 dollars. Three magazines is a must for me, seeing as though each only holds six rounds. I noticed the extra polymer grip frames are only 37 dollars. I just might order one in the FDE.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I think you're going to like it if you don't mind the tiny grips & revolver-like trigger. I actually find these novelties fun to shoot because they're so tiny. I got one of the early Picos right after they were released & after one modification it's been 100% reliable with everything except Lehigh Xtreme Penetrators. It hits where I aim & goes with me everywhere. The most concealable gun I can think of that I would trust to keep me alive when the SHTF.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, shot the Pico this morning, in between rain squalls blowing in. Said to hell with the paper targets because of the rain, and tossed some clays about against the backstop at random. The gun shot well, one FTF and one FTE, out of 50 rounds. It's recoil springs are really stiff yet, so I think that is why it choked twice with Federal FMJ ammo. I ran 18 rounds, three magazines, of Remington 88 grain JHP's through it without any problems...that ammo is hotter than the Federal fodder. The gun likes hotter ammo for sure.

I have to agree with the reviewers on some of the youtube videos I watched before buying, and that is even though the pistol feels "ungainly" in the hand, it does not shoot like a red headed stepchild. Having real sights helps. The recoil, even with the stubby flat-based magazine, is a breeze. When you use the magazines with the grip extension, you can get a full grip on the gun and have no issues at all with it moving around in the hand. Basically, this little gun shoots.

I want to get a chance to do some group shooting at about 7 and 10 yards, but that will have to wait until the weather agrees. I am happy with this little pistol, and think that Beretta did a good job with this one as well. :smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I notice you covered up the serial#. 
was that intentional?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pic said:


> I notice you covered up the serial#.
> was that intentional?


Most people cover up the serial numbers in pics they post


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> Most people cover up the serial numbers in pics they post


Figured it was done as a precaution.

Never really heard much conversation about the reasoning of the precaution.

Sounds sensible with the many existing scams out there, and new scams coming out all the time.

:smt1099


----------



## mark.sweetser.75 (Mar 14, 2016)

Been looking at the Pico. Love my nano


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

pic said:


> Figured it was done as a precaution.
> 
> Never really heard much conversation about the reasoning of the precaution.
> 
> ...


I usually photoshop out all but the first couple of numbers when I post a pic.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

mark.sweetser.75 said:


> Been looking at the Pico. Love my nano


Love mine too, and now it has a "little brother"!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pic said:


> I notice you covered up the serial#.
> was that intentional?


Yes. Call me paranoid, but really only I need to know the serial number.


----------



## racer (Feb 27, 2016)

i am also beretta nut and always said no sriker fire for me finally proke down and got like new in box green lazer two mags with finger extensions for 230 gould not resist shoots wery well been sriker i wont mod this att all .all other ones i tuned up and got all parts u can .edc, is storm compact stainless with all like carry compact goodies l own over 20 some hand berettas all kind models but only 9mm ou and pico and thats the mystery with only 6 round magazine i think least 8 would be alright with finger extension .suprized they wont make that.be safe tempus fugit.


----------



## racer (Feb 27, 2016)

yeas that is nano i wont get apx ukly as it is .wau italy whats up


----------



## TheGuyOfSouthamerica (Sep 11, 2016)

Did you get the gen 2 Beretta Pico?

I got my gen 2 Pico a few weeks ago.
At first it did not chamber reliably due to not broken in. After about 30 rounds I guess it loosened some and now it is 100% reliable.
Mine has 1 recoil spring as opposed to the gen 2 ones 2 recoil springs.
It still has an very stiff Trigger pull of about 9 lbs.

Overall I just recommend the Pico.


----------

